# what went wrong?



## mbwashington (Dec 24, 2004)

After finally installing the motor (bluebird into 1996 200sx se-r) and driving for about a week now with great acceleration, now the car seems like it's holding back when I get to about 5 grand. In other words when the boost comes on at about 2,500 to 3,000 rpm the car pulls strong to 5 grand and then cuts the acceleration almost in half. I initially thought it was the fuel filter, so I changed it, but that didn't work. Any thoughts? I know this motor has an internal wastegate. How would I know if that was going bad?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

how are the plugs gapped


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

mbwashington said:


> After finally installing the motor (bluebird into 1996 200sx se-r) and driving for about a week now with great acceleration, now the car seems like it's holding back when I get to about 5 grand. In other words when the boost comes on at about 2,500 to 3,000 rpm the car pulls strong to 5 grand and then cuts the acceleration almost in half. I initially thought it was the fuel filter, so I changed it, but that didn't work. Any thoughts? I know this motor has an internal wastegate. How would I know if that was going bad?



Whoa, we need MUCH more info... What is the boost set at and is the motor holding boost? 

Give us the complete rundown of the cars mods.


----------



## mbwashington (Dec 24, 2004)

wes said:


> Whoa, we need MUCH more info... What is the boost set at and is the motor holding boost?
> 
> Give us the complete rundown of the cars mods.


As far as I know the boost is stock (I think 7 psi). When the motor came to me a 4wd transmission was attached to it. I bolted on my fwd se-r tranny. I switched over my iac, tps, ect, and injector harness. I'm using my se-r maf which has been reprogrammed by jwt for the bluebird motor with 370 cc injectors. I have a hotshot downpipe, stock cat, and greddy exhaust. That's it. I need to check the gap on the spark plugs (ngk iridium). Wes, what do you mean by "is the motor holding boost"? I feel the turbo kick in at around 2500 to 3000 rpm. Up until yesterday the boost would come in at the same rpm range, but then around 5 grand it would just pull even stronger and faster. My tires wouldn't stick to the road until I got into 3rd gear. For some reason last night I was driving home and when I hit 5k rpm it would still accelerate but not nearly as strong as it was; as if something is restricting it from boosting as fast as it was. If you've ever been in a car that had a clogged fuel filter which decreased a car's performance under load you know what I'm trying to describe. That's why I changed my fuel filter (it's been about three years anyway). It's just like that. However, I did notice that if I don't floor it, it will boost fine w/o that "restricting" feel.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

mbwashington said:


> As far as I know the boost is stock (I think 7 psi). When the motor came to me a 4wd transmission was attached to it. I bolted on my fwd se-r tranny. I switched over my iac, tps, ect, and injector harness. I'm using my se-r maf which has been reprogrammed by jwt for the bluebird motor with 370 cc injectors. I have a hotshot downpipe, stock cat, and greddy exhaust. That's it. I need to check the gap on the spark plugs (ngk iridium). Wes, what do you mean by "is the motor holding boost"? I feel the turbo kick in at around 2500 to 3000 rpm. Up until yesterday the boost would come in at the same rpm range, but then around 5 grand it would just pull even stronger and faster. My tires wouldn't stick to the road until I got into 3rd gear. For some reason last night I was driving home and when I hit 5k rpm it would still accelerate but not nearly as strong as it was; as if something is restricting it from boosting as fast as it was. If you've ever been in a car that had a clogged fuel filter which decreased a car's performance under load you know what I'm trying to describe. That's why I changed my fuel filter (it's been about three years anyway). It's just like that. However, I did notice that if I don't floor it, it will boost fine w/o that "restricting" feel.



Do you have a boost gauge?


----------



## mbwashington (Dec 24, 2004)

wes said:


> Do you have a boost gauge?


No, I don't.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mbwashington said:


> No, I don't.


 you might want to get that, considering its a very important gauge.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

mbwashington said:


> No, I don't.


Without that and other gauges you will not be able to figure out much of anything. A boost vacuum gauge is paramount. I am also a frim believer in EGT gauges. Get a boost gauge so that you can figure out if the car is holding boost. 

Also have you ever pressure tested your IC piping? My guss is you have a boost leak. 

I know youe new to the turbo scene so get the proper gauges and make a pressure tester. You will thank me later!


----------



## mbwashington (Dec 24, 2004)

wes said:


> Without that and other gauges you will not be able to figure out much of anything. A boost vacuum gauge is paramount. I am also a frim believer in EGT gauges. Get a boost gauge so that you can figure out if the car is holding boost.
> 
> Also have you ever pressure tested your IC piping? My guss is you have a boost leak.
> 
> I know youe new to the turbo scene so get the proper gauges and make a pressure tester. You will thank me later!


I've never pressure tested my IC piping. I will follow through on your suggestions and let you know what my readings are. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good boost gauge? Also, in addition to an EGT gauge and boost gauge, what other gauges are essential?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

usually oil pressure is a good gauges, it really depends on what you want to monitor. VDO, Greddy, AEM, apexi are some good gauges. I forget the brand, but there are some digit ones (something like omni) which are suppose to be good.


----------



## mbwashington (Dec 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> usually oil pressure is a good gauges, it really depends on what you want to monitor. VDO, Greddy, AEM, apexi are some good gauges. I forget the brand, but there are some digit ones (something like omni) which are suppose to be good.


By the way, when I got the motor there's a vacuum line coming off of the wastegate that's routed to a metal tee that has a hose connected to the IC pipe between the intercooler (top mount) and to the throttle body. But, the other side of the tee has a hose that's obviously been cut, and I don't have it connected to anything because I don't know what goes there. Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

mbwashington said:


> By the way, when I got the motor there's a vacuum line coming off of the wastegate that's routed to a metal tee that has a hose connected to the IC pipe between the intercooler (top mount) and to the throttle body. But, the other side of the tee has a hose that's obviously been cut, and I don't have it connected to anything because I don't know what goes there. Does anyone have an idea?


Congratulations you have a boost leak. Plug the hose off at least. Or better yet take the TEE out all together. 

It is obvious you do not understand how all the conponents of a turbo system work. I am glad your cars is still running, but I highly sugest yo do some research on what makes a turbo car tick. And make sure your car is up to snuff before something major happens!


----------



## mbwashington (Dec 24, 2004)

wes said:


> Congratulations you have a boost leak. Plug the hose off at least. Or better yet take the TEE out all together.
> 
> It is obvious you do not understand how all the conponents of a turbo system work. I am glad your cars is still running, but I highly sugest yo do some research on what makes a turbo car tick. And make sure your car is up to snuff before something major happens!


I will do that. Thanks. But, what still puzzles me is that the hose has been that way since I put the motor in and it was boosting fine. All of a sudden it started doing what I described earlier.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

the PCM has adaptive strategies.. so the first few times of driving, it noticed the boost leak at or around 5k, and then noticed it again, and again, and again, then it says Ok fine, and it adjusts for the boost leak, by adjusting the fuel trim, and timing.. and that could definatly cause some power loss..

but i dont know.. you need to get some more in-depth technical info on whats going on at 5k+rpms.. IE Boost/vaccum, fuel trim, timing..


----------

